
How the BBB Seal Actually Negatively Impacted Conversions on an ECommerce Site - Oystersaremyfav
https://www.goinflow.com/bbb-seal-conversions/
======
db48x
503 errors negatively impact conversions too.

------
whatsnewonline
I totally agree with this blog... The BBB is a place people go mainly to
complain (unlike other review sites). Especially since the BBB wasn't
originally founded on reviews but on grading/rating businesses.

Just goes to show you that even with a perfect 'A' score, people will still
read the reviews! Adding the BBB badge to your website is just one more way
for these mostly negative reviews to be seen.

(TL:DR; I disfavor reviews on the BBB site more than other sites because of
how it was founded -- people generally go to the BBB to complain --- which is
definitely why I could see it causing a decrease in conversions.)

